# Pyraminx LBL advanced all algorithms



## AdamCuber05 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey everyone, go to my channel to see my tutorial in spanish, my YouTube channel is AdamCobosCuber.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 7, 2019)




----------

